

HP Memristor to beat flash? - yread
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/08/hp_memristor/

======
mquander
I sure appreciate _The Register_ 's ardent refusal to dumb down technical
content for its readers:

> _"HP could build a Memristor-based brain that could learn and do human
> stuff."_

